# Tri-Tip Quesadilla's



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seasoned tri-tips with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Smoked the tri-tips in cherry with indirect heat at 225º to an internal meat temp of 115º.


-----

Switched to direct heat and seared both sides of the tri-tips on GrillGrates to an internal meat temp of 130º.


-----

Slicing for a perfect medium rare.


-----

Slice peppers and onions and sautéed in some butter and freshly grated garlic and seasoned with Tango Verde seasoning for some kick!


-----

Took flour tortillas and spread a thin layer of Mexican cheese sauce.


-----

Layered the sautéed peppers and onions, tri tip, and then more cheese. Folded in half and onto the grill.


-----

Had the grill set up to cook direct with the GrillGrates covered in foil to help with clean up.


-----

Once the Quesadilla's were heated thoroughly and everything melted, added some more cheese to the top.


-----

Served with sour cream topped with chopped green onion and some salsa for sides. This meal was excellent, will definitely do this one again!



Thanks for looking!


----------

